
Ask HN: What email service do you use for personal accounts and services - jeksn
Trying to do some digital cleanup and after writing down all the services i&#x27;m using it&#x27;s a bit of a mess. 
Different services uses different email accounts. In an ideal world it would all be consolidated under one email, but that seems impossible at this point.<p>Interested in your setups. Do you use Gmail or another service to sign up for stuff?<p>Bonus question: How many email accounts do you regularly use?
======
coffeemaniac
I recommend setting up an aliasing service no matter which provider you
ultimately use. Blur or Anonaddy (sure there are others..) will give you a
burner email unique for each new service you sign up for which forwards to
your real email, and if one day one of them gets spammy or is sold to a data
aggregator, you can just get rid of it entirely.

If I'm going to be actually corresponding a lot with an address (these days
this is the exception in my email usage) I'll skip this middleman and make an
alias/sending identity in fastmail.

To more fully answer your question, I believe I now have hundreds of unique
email addresses in use. But it doesn't feel that way.

------
ocdtrekkie
I moved everything to Fastmail. Sometimes I'll create an alias if I want to
easily control a funnel of emails, but usually the one email address rules
them all.

The big thing is to use an email address at your own domain so you can switch
to new email providers in the future. Using an @gmail address is being
unnaturally chained to one company.

------
stevekemp
For 20ish years I ran my own mailserver, on a Debian box. All my mail was
accessed directly via mutt/lumail, from beneath ~/Maildirs

Last year I trialed fastmail, but didn't like it, so now I'm paying for
GSuite. I have two users setup - a domain admin, and my own "real" user.

I've been using unique addresses at my domain ("reddit@example.com",
"lwn@example.com", etc) so I had to setup an address-map to get around the
alias-limits. But that niggle aside I've been enjoying the way it all works
out.

------
dyingkneepad
Just don't forget that email is generally used for password resets, so if you
have the same email for everything and someone gets access to your email, they
may be able to reset _all_ your passwords.

I'm in the process of switching all my services to a domain I own, so I will
be a little less screwed in case google decides to randomly shoot me (like
they do sometimes).

------
nomoreservices
I've been using [https://mailbox.org](https://mailbox.org) and really like it.

I only disclose my actual email address to a few people. For everything else,
I set up specific addresses such as shopping@, health@, bank@, etc using a
domain I own, and all those forward to the Mailbox address and get filtered
accordingly.

------
mxxx
Started using fastmail about six months ago. Very happy. One account for a
handful of different domains and addresses.

------
Shared404
I have two main emails - one for actual correspondence and one for signing up
to services and such.

I also spin up new emails for trials and such every once in a while, and
delete/abandon them afterwords.

I do most of this through ProtonMail. You can't use your own mail client with
them without paying, but their webmail is fine enough.

------
cpach
G Suite. Gmail is great IMO. I only use one account, and I have my own vanity
domain.

------
vmurthy
Newsletter subscriptions + other random stuff = Gmail

Bank + stock investing account + other valuable stuff = own domain powered by
O365 "Essentials" mail for ~$2 pm. Working well :). Didn't want Google
snooping on these. So..

------
tmearnest
I gave up on self hosted mail about a year ago. It’s one of the best things I
did for my nerves. Now I use Microsoft hosted mail. It’s $5 bucks a month, and
it’s (probably) not as data mined than Google.

------
zzo38computer
I run my own server, using different addresses at the domain for each service
I sign up with and also for each person I communicate with; all of them are
set up as aliases to one account.

------
bickeringyokel
I use protonmail with a custom domain, and simplelogin.co for throwaways

------
helph67
I have been using Fastmail for many years and make good use of aliases to
allow recognised items to be delivered into a identifying folders.

------
jmercouris
I use the one provide by my domain name registrar. I get 5 email accounts for
free with Gandi.

I regularly use 2 email accounts, one work, one personal.

------
alexmingoia
I have one email for everything and use Fastmail.

Don’t make life complicated by using multiple emails.

------
nunez
G-Suite though moving to Office 365 is in the backlog.

------
csergiu
I use burnermail.io

